# A humble reminder for everyone



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your girl was beautiful! Thank you for the reminder. I tend to get caught up in day-to-day "stuff" and forget about the important people and dogs in my life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. 

It is extremely difficult, I understand what you're going through, most of us here do.

Give yourself time to grieve, your heart to heal. I know it doesn't seem like it now, but the day will come when you will be able to smile when you think of her. It just takes time...


----------



## Jaxmommy (Oct 21, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful pup. I just lost my Jax on Oct. 19th to HSA. It's SO hard to lose them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish there were words to ease your broken heart. She was a beautiful girl and must have been so special to you. When you are able, I hope that you will come back and share some stories about your adventures with her, your favorite thing about her, the day you brought her home and things like that - the good stuff. Sometimes it helps to share with people who understand. It is so hard. And yes, I will go hug all 3 dogs in my house right now. Never take a moment for granted.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl. What you wrote about her looking up at the sky reminded me so much of when I lost my boy just over two years ago, he asked to go out rolled on the grass and just stared at the sky like he knew... It's very hard when they leave us, I hope you'll keep visiting the forum and find comfort here.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a very pretty girl and looks like she had a happy life. Thanks for the reminder not to take the blessing of having our dogs for granted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. We never have them long enough.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Many here know your pain and hopefully the great memories your golden left you with will help carry you through this time. Rest assured your dog loved you for giving her a great life. Goldens are magical.


dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## WharzTippy (Oct 30, 2017)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful golden lady. I know your memories will give you comfort in the weeks and years to come. Thinking and praying for you and all who knew and loved her.
She is waiting at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I am so sorry!!*

I am so VERY SORRY!! Your girl was beautiful.
I want to add her name to the Rainbow Bridge list.
I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear will watch over her!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss. ....she was a beautiful girl....my thoughts are with you at this time...


----------

